# The Not So Noobish Noob



## Zeno (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey all,

After spending enough time lurking the boards, I figured I'd join up. Name's Rob, I'm from Massachusetts, and am currently a member of The Winchendon Martial Arts Center - Bujinkan Savage Dojo. Having the time of my life.

So, yeah. That's about it.

Welcome me to your board, already!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Rob, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome Rob and enjoy


----------



## savagek (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Rob, 

Sounds like a great place. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## Zeno (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh it's unbelievable, savagek. I'm very fortunate that it's located so close to home and that I can dedicate so much time to it.

If you're ever in the area, you should drop by. I could show you a thing or two about the Bujinkan. And if you have any questions about the Bujinkan, please feel more than free to send me a private message. I learned from the best. I've read ALL of Ashida Kim's books, and let me tell you...

:lol2:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Rob and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jun 4, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 4, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome.


----------



## Just Torry (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi, is there any more you can tell me about this dojo? How many students, and are there many women? Is there more than one instructor and anything else about them please?

JT


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Rob, welcome to MT.


----------



## NW_Tengu (Jun 6, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Oh it's unbelievable, savagek. I'm very fortunate that it's located so close to home and that I can dedicate so much time to it.
> 
> If you're ever in the area, you should drop by. I could show you a thing or two about the Bujinkan. And if you have any questions about the Bujinkan, please feel more than free to send me a private message. I learned from the best. I've read ALL of Ashida Kim's books, and let me tell you...
> 
> :lol2:


You about made me spit up my milk!  Hello to a fellow Bujinkan Budoka!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 6, 2008)

OK Rob, Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

